# Brush Clearing: Stihl FS 311 vs. 240?



## snakyjake (Feb 20, 2021)

I need to clear a lot of woody brush. For cutting woody brush, what differences should I know regarding the Stihl FS 311 vs. FS 240 that are not included in the specs?

Is one more heavy duty?
Does one have more torque for cutting and using a cutting blade?
Vibration?
I've read somewhere the 4-stroke might have more torque; would this better for brush cutting and running a heavy metal brush blade?

*FS 311*
Stroke: 4 stroke
HP: 1.9 bhp
Weight 15.9 lbs
*
FS 240*
Stroke: 2 stroke
HP: 2.3 bhp
Weight: 15.2 lbs

I'm also considering the Husqvarna 336FR.

Thank you.


----------



## DND 9000 (Feb 21, 2021)

A significant difference between the FS 240 and the FS 311 is: The FS 240 is a brushcutter with a 1 point anti vibration system and the FS 311 is a clearing saw for professional use with a 4 point anti vibration system. This is much better if the machine is used for long working periods.


----------

